# My first play - Afloat, at Hull Truck Theatre



## Loulou (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm super excited that my first play will be performed at Hull Truck Theatre on 23rd May.

If anyone is in Yorkshire that week, or lives within a reasonable distance to Hull, come along if you can.  Inspired by a short story I posted in the Workshop some years ago, and set in a Flood Crisis lounge, it will be performed five years after my own house was destroyed by the UK's worst floods in history.

Here's a link for info and tickets...  What's On | Hull Truck Theatre


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations - Have you persuaded John Prescott to grace the opening night? He needs his profile raising in his campain to become police commissioner...


----------



## JosephB (Apr 13, 2012)

That's great news, Loulou! Congratulations. I remember the story well. It's a bit out of the way, though, so I don't think we can make it. I hope you let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr Bloggsworth, you seriously read my mind.  I met Prescott at his book-signing about four years ago and jokingly (at the time, though now it appears to have happened!) said he owed me and should come to mine one day.  So I may yes contact him and invite him along.  And might you be able to come?

Ah Mr B, how wonderful it would be to have you along!  I will post any pictures or footage I get.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 13, 2012)

Video would be great. I have a friend who's involved in community theater, and they put some of their stuff on youtube -- although it really doesn't do it justice. Still, it would be fun to see!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm with Joe on this, would love to see pictures or a Youtube. How exciting Loulou!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 13, 2012)

Loulou said:


> Mr Bloggsworth, you seriously read my mind.  I met Prescott at his book-signing about four years ago and jokingly (at the time, though now it appears to have happened!) said he owed me and should come to mine one day.  So I may yes contact him and invite him along.  And might you be able to come?
> 
> Ah Mr B, how wonderful it would be to have you along!  I will post any pictures or footage I get.



Last time I lived in Gods own county was about 1949, though I spent a couple of summer holidays at sunny _Cleethorpes-Next-the-Sea _- if you consider a 2 mile walk to the water when the tide is out, next-the-sea!


----------



## Loulou (Apr 13, 2012)

I am just so excited to see something I wrote acted out!

Thank you Gumby, and I will see if I can record any of it, certainly.  Are you on Facebook?

Eeh, Bloggsworth, Cleethorpes.  I was there just last year.  Very rundown now, sadly.


----------



## alanmt (Apr 13, 2012)

Very cool, Loulou!  I am excited for you!  Have you taken any part in the production process?


----------



## Loulou (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi alanmt!  I will be there for all of it, if I want to.  Watching rehearsals, doing rewrites, etc.  Isn't that ace?  Can't wait!


----------



## JosephB (Apr 13, 2012)

But do you have a megaphone and one of those folding chairs with your name on the back of it? Or maybe that's just for the movies.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 13, 2012)

Loulou said:


> I'm super excited that my first play will be performed at Hull Truck Theatre on 23rd May.
> 
> If anyone is in Yorkshire that week, or lives within a reasonable distance to Hull, come along if you can.  Inspired by a short story I posted in the Workshop some years ago, and set in a Flood Crisis lounge, it will be performed five years after my own house was destroyed by the UK's worst floods in history.
> 
> Here's a link for info and tickets...  What's On | Hull Truck Theatre



Hmm, thats a _bit_ far for me, else I would go see your show, that's awesome that you wrote it!


----------



## IanMGSmith (Apr 13, 2012)

Louise, ...BRILLIANT!


----------



## CFFTB (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow Loulou excellent & congratulations & best wishes for a long run!


----------



## Loulou (Apr 15, 2012)

JosephB said:


> But do you have a megaphone and one of those folding chairs with your name on the back of it? Or maybe that's just for the movies.



I won't turn up if I don't have these things.  Or a star on my dressing room door.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind wishes.  If I get any footage I will post links.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations and 'break a leg'.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Apr 15, 2012)

How much are the tickets? I might come up to it. I'm not that far away from Hull.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Loulou, sorry to be so late responding to your question. Yes, I am on facebook, are you going to put a link up there?


----------



## Jon M (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool. I'd go, but, you know, that whole Atlantic Ocean thing ...


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats Lou Lou! not going to make it unfortunately, but please post news, pics, video, anything!


----------



## Loulou (Apr 16, 2012)

Amber Leaf said:


> How much are the tickets? I might come up to it. I'm not that far away from Hull.



They are £7.50 I believe.  And it would be great to see you there!


----------



## Loulou (Apr 16, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Hey Loulou, sorry to be so late responding to your question. Yes, I am on facebook, are you going to put a link up there?



Hey Gumby, look me up.  Louise Beech.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn the Atlantic Ocean for separating all you good people from me!


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, I would totally go if not for that pond. I mean, I could try swimming it, but I think nobody would hear from me again.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Apr 17, 2012)

> They are £7.50 I believe.  And it would be great to see you there!



I reckon I'm going to come up to it as long as I've got time to get a train home afterwards. I'll get the tickets this weekend then let you know which night I'll be at.


----------



## Kat (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats Lou! I hope reviews are wonderful and things go off without a hitch.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Amber, it's a one night only thing.  It's just 23rd May.  Fingers crossed it'll eventually be on again or elsewhere!

Thanks Kat! x


----------



## Loulou (May 9, 2012)

Writing play helped author stay afloat, in more ways than one | This is Hull and East Riding

Here's a link to a preview of my play that was in today's newspaper.  The actors are superb - it's been so exciting to see the story come to life through them.  Only two weeks until it's on!


----------



## JosephB (May 9, 2012)

Good article -- must be so cool to see how it's coming together. Glad to hear that you think the actors have what it takes to pull it off. I'm guessing that after you get the good news your play will be stage, that might be a concern. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Loulou (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wanted to update - The play went amazingly well.  It was a full house apart from two or three seats.  There was a great atmosphere and the reviews/feedback was very positive.  As a result I've been interviewed by various radio stations and it even made the local news.  Still buzzing weeks on.  If anyone ever gets the chance, go for it.  It's was an incredible experience, one I aim to repeat.   I attached some pics below.  A couple from the play, and one of me with the actors...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations, I'm really pleased to hear that it went so well, the best encouragement a writer can have...


----------



## JosephB (Jun 25, 2012)

Great photos -- and I’m thrilled to hear it went well. Now that you’re a staged playwright, I certainly hope it leads to other things – greases the wheels, so to speak. Congratulations again! Any news from the novel publishing front?


----------

